#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  Need book

## Alis

Hi can someone upload 

The Multibody Systems Approach to Vehicle Dynamics  by Mike Blundell

or can someone recommend a book about msc adams software.



Thanks ......See More: Need book

----------


## nwingwon

Dear Brothers


The Multibody Systems Approach to Vehicle Dynamics
by Michael Blundell, Damian Harty  



Description:

This is the first book to comprehensively bridge the gap between classical vehicle dynamics and the widely-used, computer-based technique of Multibody Systems analysis (MBS). MBS is firmly established as a key part of all modern vehicle design and development processes; any engineer working on problems involving vehicle ride or handling will use MBS to simulate vehicle motion.

Suitable for use both as a teaching text and a professional reference volume, this book is an essential addition to the resources available to anyone working in vehicle design and development. Written by a leading academic in the field (who himself has considerable practical experience) and the chief dynamics engineer of Prodrive, the pre-eminent rally, race and road technology organization, the book has a unique blend of theory and practice that will be of immense value in this applications based field.

* Full of practical examples and applications
* Uses industry standard ADAMS software based applications
* Accompanied by downloadable ADAMS models and data sets available from the companion website that enable readers to explore the material in the book
* Guides readers from modelling suspension movement through to full vehicle models able to perform handling manoeuvres

Link for Download

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alis

thank you very much nwingwon ...
and by the way I want to say that the site ..**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] the best I ever see for mechanical engineering.....

----------


## Alis

Can someone upload this books please 

Kinematic and Dynamic Simulation of Multibody Systems: The Real-Time Challenge -by Javier Garcia de Jalon

Principles of Dynamics-by Donald T. Greenwood

Spacecraft Attitude Dynamics-by Peter C. Hughes

Thanks....

----------


## hyuda

I get links but the books are:
- Advance Dynamics (cambridge University Press) by donald T.Greenwood
link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
- Solution Manual For Advance Dyamics by Donald T Green Wood
Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Alis

Hi to everyone I need this book please ....:
 Multi-Body Dynamics: Monitoring and Simulation Techniques III by by Homer Rahnejat 


Thx  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## nwingwon

Dear Brothers

Multi-Body Dynamics: Monitoring and Simulation Techniques III
by Homer Rahnejat, Steve Rothberg 



Link for Download
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alis

Thank you very much... :Wink:

----------


## Alis

Hi can someone find or upload books please :

Theory of Ground Vehicles by J. Y. Wong 
Race Car Vehicle Dynamics by William F. Milliken
Engineering Mechanics: Dynamics (3rd Edition) by Anthony Bedford
Race Car Aerodynamics: Designing for Speed (Engineering and Performance) by Joseph Katz 
Competition Car Aerodynamics: A Practical Handbook by Simon McBeath
Principles of Helicopter Flight by W. J. Wagtendonk 
Helicopters  by Jeffrey Zuehlke
Rotorcraft Flying Handbook by Federal Aviation Administration
Radio Controlled Helicopters: The Guide to Building and Flying C Helicopters by Nick Papillon
Bramwell's Helicopter Dynamics by A. R. S. Bramwell
Helicopter Flight Dynamics: The Theory and Applications of Flying Qualities And Simulation Modeling by Gareth D. Padfield
Principles of Helicopter Aerodynamics by J. Gordon Leishman
Helicopter Performance, Stability, and Control by Raymond W. Prouty

I'm sorry because I wrote "need book" but it's in fact "need books"   :Smile: 

Thanks in advance... :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## nwingwon

Dear Brothers

Race Car Vehicle Dynamics [Transportation, Road & Motor Vehicles]
by William F. Milliken Douglas L. Milliken 

-no-picture-

Download Link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Password : 


```
www.forumakademi.org
```




Race Car Aerodynamics: Designing for Speed (Engineering and Performance)
by Joseph Katz 



Download Link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Bramwell's Helicopter Dynamics
by A. R. S. Bramwell  



Download Link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Basic Helicopter Aerodynamics (Aiaa Education Series)
by J. Seddon 

-no picture-

Download link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Aerodynamics of the Helicopter
by A. Gessow

-no picture-

Download link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alis

Thanks you very much nwingwon .....

my regards

----------


## thiafis

Hi can someone find or upload this book please : Analysis, Synthesis and Design of Chemical Processes, by :  Richard Turton , Richard C. Bailie , Wallace B. Whiting , Joseph A. Shaeiwitz
thanks

----------


## Alis

can someone upload this book please i need it...........


Radio Controlled Helicopters: The Guide to Building and Flying C Helicopters by Nick Papillon 



ThanksSee More: Need book

----------


## Alis

here ....

part 1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
part 2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
part 3
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
part 4
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## thiafis

i have a problem with downloading part 1 from  
zSHARE - turton.part01.exe , i cant download it 
help me

----------


## nwingwon

Dear thiafis

I test this link for download 
It's OK
please try again

nwingwon

----------


## thiafis

in what order do i have to download the parts ? thanks...

----------


## Alis

Radio Controlled Helicopters: The Guide to Building and Flying C Helicopters by Nick Papillon 
someone help me please please....

----------


## Alis

I need this book 

Mechanical Desktop power pack 6....

----------


## nwingwon

Dear Brothers

Mechanical Desktop 6 Learning [Farsi]



Not English 

Link for Download
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ttkoh

Dear Brothers;

By any chance, anyone got a link to this good book.
The Aboveground Steel Storage Tank Handbook by Brian D. Digrado

Thanks

----------


## nwingwon

Dear Brothers

The Aboveground Steel Storage Tank Handbook (Industrial Health & Safety)
by Brian D. Digrado, Gregory A. Thorp  



    *  Publisher: Wiley
    * Number Of Pages: 350
    * Publication Date: 1995-03
    * ISBN-10 / ASIN: 047128629X
    * ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780471286295
    * Binding: Paperback



Product Description:

The Aboveground Steel Storage Tank Handbook I like the summary of regulations in conjunction with industry standards and products. Usually a book covers one or the other. Wayne Geyer, Executive Vice-President, Steel Tank Institute I think this is a valuable text in that it does a very good job presenting the two types of ASTs. Darryl J. Butkos, Hydrogeologist and Environmental Engineer The U.S. aboveground storage tank (AST) market will approach $2.0 billion in 1995 and has an annual growth rate of approximately 5 percent. Shop-built ASTs have proliferated over the last 10 years and are replacing the underground tanks that have caused a large percentage of groundwater contamination. Larger field-erected tanks are now found at almost every industrial facility because of their greater reliability and the lessened risk of environmental spills. The Aboveground Steel Storage Tank Handbook discusses the myriad of regulations, codes, and manufacturing standards and shows how they are intertwined. It is the first handbook on aboveground storage tanks that explains the unique differences between field-erected ASTs and shop-built ASTs. The authors have divided the Handbook into four easy-to-understand sections: Markets, Regulations, Standards, and Products. Anyone who finds himself or herself working through the maze of the AST compliance paperwork will find this book to be a great benefit as a single-source reference guide.

Link for Download

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Enjoy
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ttkoh

Dear Brothers;

I am amazed at the speed of your reply. Thank you a million.

Regards; ttkoh

----------


## ttkoh

Dear Brothers;

Though not exactly relevant to this site, "so shy to ask again", but it's difficult to find these 2 very good "Gems" Books. Care you try. Thanks;

1.0 ACGIH - Industrial Ventilation: A Manual of Recommended Practice
2.0 LEED NC v2.2 Reference Guide (421 pages)

----------


## Alis

I found this:
Industrial Ventilation Design Guidebook


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Need book

----------


## Alis

> Dear Brothers
> 
> Mechanical Desktop 6 Learning [Farsi]
> 
> 
> 
> Not English 
> 
> Link for Download
> ...



I am sorry but I don't understand this language ........
and this is a good book can you find it by english language.....
Thanks

----------


## ttkoh

Dear Brothers;

Thank you. 

Is it possible by any chance to get the book "Industrial Ventilation - A Recommended Practice" but published by ACGIH. 

Regards;

----------


## Alis

I need these books....can someoneupload it please.....

Theory of Vibrations with Applications (5th Edition)  by William T. Thomson 

Rotor Dynamics by J.S. Rao  

Engineering Vibration Daniel Inman

Machine Elements in Mechanical Design SI Robert Mott

Mechanics of Flight R.H. Barnard,  D.R. Philpott,  A.C. Kermode

High Pressure Boilers by Frederick M. Steingress

Thanks

----------


## ttkoh

Hi Brothers;

Good day to you.

By any chance, you have the link to "Aboveground Storage Tanks By Philip E. Myers"

Thank you.

----------


## ttkoh

Hi Brothers;

By any chance, you have the link to "Code Compliance for Advanced Technology Facilities By William R. Acorn".

Thank you.

----------


## Alis

can someone upload .....


Parametric Modeling with Mechanical Desktop 6  by Randy H. Shih 
Pro/ENGINEER Wildfire 3.0 Tutorial and MultiMedia CD by Roger Toogood
Maximizing Autodesk Mechanical Desktop by Ron K.C. Cheng 


Thanks

----------


## nwingwon

> can someone upload .....
> 
> 
> Parametric Modeling with Mechanical Desktop 6  by Randy H. Shih 
> Pro/ENGINEER Wildfire 3.0 Tutorial and MultiMedia CD by Roger Toogood
> Maximizing Autodesk Mechanical Desktop by Ron K.C. Cheng 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Dear Alis

I don't have the link for your book request but I have

1. Mastering Mechanical Desktop Release 3: Surface, Parametric and Assembly Modeling
by Ron K.C. Cheng 



Link for Download
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  

2.Pro/ENGINEER Wildfire 3.0 for Designers
by Sham Tickoo  



Link for Download
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  

3.Pro Engineer - Wildfire Instructor (Mcgraw-Hill Graphics Series)
by David S Kelley



Link for Download
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  

Enjoy
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ttkoh

Dear Brothers;

I urgently need to read this book, any link, please help. Thank you very much.

Handbook of Semiconductor Manufacturing Technology By Yoshio Nishi, Robert Doering

----------


## nwingwon

> Dear Brothers;
> 
> I urgently need to read this book, any link, please help. Thank you very much.
> 
> Handbook of Semiconductor Manufacturing Technology By Yoshio Nishi, Robert Doering



Dear Brothers

Handbook of Semiconductor Manufacturing Technology, Second Edition
by Robert Doering, Yoshio Nishi  



    *   Publisher:    CRC
    * Number Of Pages:   1720
    * Publication Date:   2007-07-09
    * ISBN-10 / ASIN:   1574446754
    * ISBN-13 / EAN:   9781574446753
    * Binding:   Hardcover


Link for Download
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  

Enjoy
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ttkoh

Thank you very much nwingwon, you made my day. God Blessed.

Regards; ttkoh

----------


## ttkoh

Dear Brothers;

Do you have a link to "Semiconductor Industry: Wafer Fab Exhaust Management By J. Michael Sherer".

Thank you. Regards

----------


## tbst

Can someone upload Fundamentals of Physics Extended Edition, 8th edition, by Walker, Resnick and Halliday? I will be forever grateful.

See More: Need book

----------


## nwingwon

> Dear Brothers;
> 
> Do you have a link to "Semiconductor Industry: Wafer Fab Exhaust Management By J. Michael Sherer".
> 
> Thank you. Regards



Dear Brothers


Semiconductor Industry: Wafer Fab Exhaust Management
by J. Michael Sherer 



    *   Publisher:    CRC
    * Number Of Pages:   216
    * Publication Date:   2005-06-23
    * ISBN-10 / ASIN:   1574447203
    * ISBN-13 / EAN:   9781574447200
    * Binding:   Hardcover

Link for Download 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## nwingwon

> Can someone upload Fundamentals of Physics Extended Edition, 8th edition, by Walker, Resnick and Halliday? I will be forever grateful.



Dear Brothers

Interactive LearningWare CD-ROM for Fundamentals of Physics, Fifth Edition
by David Halliday, Robert Resnick, Jearl Walker 



    * Publisher:   John Wiley & Sons Inc
    * Number Of Pages:  
    * Publication Date:   1997-09-01
    * ISBN-10 / ASIN:   0471155209
    * ISBN-13 / EAN:   9780471155201
    * Binding:   CD-ROM 

Link for Download
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## tbst

Thank you.

----------


## luqman

Dear All,

  i would like to request Cameron Hydraulic Data Book by flowserve, have been looking this book. Hope someone can share with me. Thanks.

----------


## nwingwon

> Dear All,
> 
>   i would like to request Cameron Hydraulic Data Book by flowserve, have been looking this book. Hope someone can share with me. Thanks.



Dear Brothers

Cameron Hydraulic Data
by Ingersoll-Rand 



# Publisher:   Ingersoll Rand
# Number Of Pages:  
# Publication Date:   1988
# Sales Rank:   1454878
# ISBN / ASIN:   B000H13AL8
# Binding:   Hardcover

Link for Download
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]/

Enjoy
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ttkoh

Thank you again, brother.

----------


## Alis

Thank you brother

----------


## ttkoh

Dear Brothers;

Can you please help me to find this book;

Advanced Technology Facilities Design By American Institute of Architects 


Thank you.

----------


## ttkoh

Dear Brothers;

I can resist to ask you to help locate this book:

Code Compliance for Advanced Technology Facilities By William R. Acorn

Thank you

----------


## tbst

Anyway that anyone can get me the Fundamentals of Physics by Halliday and Resnick 8th edition? I need the 8th edition, olders won't work, my teacher assigns problems from the book, and he said that is the one that I need. Thank you.

----------


## luqman

Dear nwingwon,

Thank you very much. You really helped me.

----------


## luqman

Dear nwingwon,



Thank you very much . This really helped me.See More: Need book

----------


## ttkoh

Dear Brothers;

Can you please help me to find this book;

Advanced Technology Facilities Design By American Institute of Architects 
Code Compliance for Advanced Technology Facilities By William R. Acorn


Thank you.

----------


## ttkoh

Dear Brothers;

I would like to read this book. By any chance, anyone have a link to this book? Thank alot.


Ullmann's Encyclopedia of Industrial Chemistry, Unit Operations I By Wolfgang Gerhartz, Barbara Elvers, Fritz Ullmann

----------


## luqman

Dear All,

Does Anybody has Pressure Vessel Handbook 13th Edition by Eugene F. Megyesy, hope can share with me. I already has 11th Edition for the book, now looking for the latest one. Thanks.

----------


## Alis

If some can upload this book ...it's very useful for me ....

Proggeto italiano by sandro magneli  with cd  

thanks

----------


## Alis

Hi to everyone...I need these books....
Creating Cool MINDSTORMS NXT Robots by Daniele Benedettelli

 Pressure Vessel Design Manual by Dennis R. Moss

 Engineering Design with SolidWorks 2008 by Marie P. Planchard 

 SolidWorks 2008 Tutorial: A Step-by-step Project Based Approach Utilizing 3d Solid Modeling by David C. Planchard 

 Super #1 Robot: Japanese Robot Toys, 1972-1982 by Matt Alt and Robert Duban

 A Commands Guide For Solidworks 2008 by David Planchard and Marie Planchard 

 Stirling Engine Design Manual by William R. Martini 

Geometric Dimensioning and Tolerancing by Alex Krulikowski 

 Mechanics of Flight by Warren F. Phillips

 Building Bots: Designing and Building Warrior Robots by William Gurstelle

 A Commands Guide for SolidWorks 2009 by David Planchard and Marie Planchard

Machine Elements in Mechanical Design by Robert L. Mott

 Robot Programming: A Practical Guide to Behavior-Based Robotics by Joe Jones

 Mechanisms and Mechanical Devices Sourcebook, Fourth Edition by Neil Sclater 

 Theory of Vibrations with Applications by William T. Thomson and Marie Dillon Dahleh

 700 Solved Problems In Vector Mechanics for Engineers: Dynamics by Joseph Shelley

 Vector Mechanics for Engineers: Dynamics by Ferdinand Beer

 Engineering Dynamics by Jerry Ginsberg 

 Gears and Gear Cutting by Ivan R Law

Kinematics, Dynamics, and Design of Machinery by K. J. Waldron and G. L. Kinzel

 Rules of Thumb for Mechanical Engineers by J. Edward Pope 

Higher Engineering Mathematics by John Bird 




THANKS.....

----------


## nwingwon

> Dear Brothers;
> 
> I would like to read this book. By any chance, anyone have a link to this book? Thank alot.
> 
> 
> Ullmann's Encyclopedia of Industrial Chemistry, Unit Operations I By Wolfgang Gerhartz, Barbara Elvers, Fritz Ullmann




Dear Brother 

Read this topic

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## nwingwon

Dear Alis 

Pressure Vessel Design Manual, Third Edition
by Dennis R. Moss  



Link for Download
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## nwingwon

Dear Alis

Engineering Design with SolidWorks 2001
by David C. Planchard  



Link for Download
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ttkoh

Nwingwon, it's you again. Thank you very much.

----------


## nwingwon

Dear Alis

Geometric Dimensioning and Tolerancing for Mechanical Design (McGraw-Hill Mechanical Engineering)
by Gene Cogorno 



Link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ttkoh

Dear Brothers;

Can you please help me to find this book;

Advanced Technology Facilities Design By American Institute of Architects 
Code Compliance for Advanced Technology Facilities By William R. Acorn


Thank you.

----------


## baibur

The Mechanical Engineering Drawing Desk Reference By Paul Green.


If some one has got it plz share. :Smile: See More: Need book

----------


## nwingwon

Dear Alis

Mechanisms and Mechanical Devices Sourcebook
by Neil Sclate



Download Link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## nwingwon

Dear Alis

Gears & Gear Cutting (Workshop Practice Series)
by Ivan Law



Download link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alis

thank you very much  nwingwon ..and can upload other books ....

My regards

----------


## ttkoh

Dear Brothers;

Any Luck on the following books. Thanks

Leaking Underground Storage Tank By Utility Solid Waste Activities Group, Hart-Crowser & Associates, Edison Electric Institute, Remedial Action Task Force 


18,000 Gal. Water Storage Tank By Barry M Muller, Mass General Electric Company

----------


## bw1

hello friends!!!

i am currently looking for:

Guide for the Economic Design of Circular Metal Silos

if anybody could help me i would be very greatful.

Thanks.

----------


## ttkoh

Dear Brothers;

Appreciate Any link to this book "Aircraft Propulsion and Gas Turbine Engines" Thanks

----------


## ttkoh

Hello Brothers;

So far no luck in the other books request. Hopefully some of you brothers will share this book. Thanks.

Environmental Issues with Materials and Processes for the Electronics and Semiconductor Industry ... By Laura Mendicino

----------


## Alis

Hi I need these books:

Classical Mechanics With MATLAB Applications
Mastering Mechanics I, Using MATLAB: A Guide to Statics and Strength of Materials
Getting Started with MATLAB 7: A Quick Introduction for Scientists and Engineers 
Practical Matlab Basics for Engineers 
Micromechatronics: Modeling, Analysis, and Design with MATLAB (Nano- and Microscience, Engineering, Technology and ********) 
Control Systems Engineering, 4th Edition
Engineering Design Process

Thanks

----------


## baibur

Control Systems Engineering
By Norman S. Nise

Publisher: Wiley 
Number Of Pages: 1008 
Publication Date: 2003-09-02 
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0471445770 
ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780471445777 
Binding: Hardcover 
links
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Solution manual 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
HOPE IT MAY HELP LOOKING FOR OTHER BOOKS.
TRY GIGAPEDIA MAKE A LOGIN AND BROWSE FOR BOOKS

----------


## baibur

Practical Matlab Basics for Engineers (Practical Matlab for Engineers)
By Misza Kalechman
Publisher: CRC 
Number Of Pages: 712 
Publication Date: 2008-09-04 
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 1420047744 
ISBN-13 / EAN: 9781420047745 
Binding: Paperback 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ttkoh

Hi Brother;

Can anyone upload this book, please;

Environmental Issues in the Electronics and Semiconductor Industries By L. Mendicino,

Thank you.

----------


## Alis

Hi brothers can someone upload



Solving Dynamics Problems in Maple by Brian Harper

thanksSee More: Need book

----------


## jlosada

thanks to all of you  :Smile:

----------


## raulelite

nwingwon: where u from my friend? where u get all this books, let me congratulate you for you effort. 	
God bless you

----------


## raulelite

indeed, I need a book that has detailed information on thermal insulation, someone will have one?
Thank

----------


## raulelite

thermal insulation materials.... sorry and thanks

----------


## additional

I really need this book :

*L.E. Brownell and E.H. Young
Process Equipment Design
*
Thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## ttkoh

Please does anyone have this ANSI/ASHRAE 15. Thank you.

----------


## RK6406

Hi Every One....

Can any one suggest, Post (If possible) A Good eBook on Automobile Engineering, which contains the Basic Fundamentals and Functionalities of (1) Power-Train Transmission (2) Linkage and Suspension System of Automobiles.

Thanks in Advance.
Rajasekhar.

----------


## baibur

Metric Standards for Worldwide Manufacturing 2007 Edition (Hardcover)
by Knut O. Kverneland (Author) 

Product Details
Hardcover: 800 pages 
Publisher: AMerican Society of Mechanical Engineers (May 15, 2007) 
Language: English 
ISBN-10: 0791802612 
ISBN-13: 978-0791802618 
This book is one which could be easily rated as one of the best desk reference book with more then 500 tables. Anyone having it may please share it for the benefit of all.
Regards and best wishes

----------


## baibur

*Process Equipment Design* 
by: Lloyd E. Brownell, Edwin H. Young 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## RK6406

Friends, Thanks for the book

- Rajasekhar

----------


## roughmar

> here ....
> 
> part 1
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also cannot download the first part.
Can someone upload it to rapidshare or another site?

----------


## roughmar

Anyone?  :Frown: 

See More: Need book

----------


## gda.vijay

CAN ANYONE PLS UPLOAD BOOKS OF "ROBOTICS" & ", "AUTOMOBILE ENGG" BY Dr KRIPAL SINGH  VOL 1&2

----------


## k1478

> here ....
> 
> part 1
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





the first link has a problem. file wont come after pressing the download button. file doesnt come after pressing "Click here to start your download".
but "Number of downloads" will go up by 1.

the other 3 links are working fine.

will the owner kindly repost or sthg?

thanks in advance!

----------


## Alis

hi can someone upload these books  please , i really need it....:

Mechatronics
Dan S. Necsulescu, University of Ottawa



Micro Mechatronics: Modeling, Analysis, and Design with MATLAB


Mechatronics:A Multidisciplinary Approach 4th Edition - Paper


Mechatronics: Electronic Control Systems in Mechanical Engineering

my regards brothers...

----------


## vitulaaak1

Hi,
I am impressed, how many books one could find here...
I wonder if you can help me with these:

Automotive Technology: A Systems Approach by Jack Erjavec
Automotive Engines: Diagnosis, Repair, Rebuilding 
by Tim Gilles 
Today's Technician: Automotive Engine Performance Classroom Manual( 2 Volume Set) by Ken Pickerill
Auto Fundamentals by Martin T. Stockel
Modern Automotive Technology by James E. Duffy
Engine Management: Advanced Tuning by Greg Banish

F1 Race Technology 2008/2009 (A Race Engine Technology Special Report, Volume Two) 
by Ian Bamsey 
International Race Engine Directory (A Foulis motoring book) (Hardcover)
by Ian Bamsey
Introduction to Modeling and Control of Internal Combustion Engine Systems 
by Lino Guzzella (Author), Christopher H. Onder
Combustion in Piston Engines: Technology, Evolution, Diagnosis and Control (Hardcover)
by A. K. Oppenheim
Experiments in Si Engine Combustion and Performance 
Gasoline Engine Management (Hardcover)
by Robert Bosch GmbH
Classic Racing Engines: Design, Development and Performance of the World's Top Motorsport Power Units (Hardcover)
by Karl Ludvigsen 
Engineer to Win (Motorbooks Workshop) (Paperback)
by Carroll Smith 
Stock Car Racing Engine TechnologyHP1506: Advanced Engine Theory and Design for All Levels of Circle Track Racing (Paperback)
by Editors of Stock Car Racing Magazine

Any of these would be great
Thank you

----------


## ttkoh

Hi All;

Please anyone have this book or books about RS means Thank you very much

Means Facilities Maintenance Standard by Rodger Liska

----------


## jabstam

Hi solution manuel for advanced dynamics link is die.Please can you check it and correct it.

----------


## deveshpareek

hey can sumone upload semiactive suspension control by emanuele guglielmino,tudor sireteanu.........plz guys its urgent plzzzzzzzz :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## juan Andrade

Hi!!Someone please upload,

Aboveground Storage Tanks by Philip Myers.

Tanks in advance...Juan

----------


## juan Andrade

Please Help!! I'm looking for the height to diameter ratio on tanks that it's shown on Philip Myers book, can anyone please uploaded the link or mail me the specific chapter.

Thanks in advance...

andrade_toro@hotmail.com

----------


## ttkoh

Hi Brothers

Please help me to find these documents;

(a) ISO 9845-1, Solar energy - Reference solar spectral irradiance at the ground at
different receiving conditions, Part 1: Direct normal and hemispherical solar
irradiance for air mass 1,5

(b) DIN 5034-2, Daylight in interiors; principles.

(c) IEC 61725, Analytical expression for daily solar profiles

----------


## nwingwon

> indeed, I need a book that has detailed information on thermal insulation, someone will have one?
> Thank



Dear Brothers

Insulation Handbook
by: Richard T. Bynum Jr. 



Download Link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## nwingwon

> I really need this book :
> 
> *L.E. Brownell and E.H. Young
> Process Equipment Design
> *
> Thanks in advance



Dear Brothers

Process Equipment Design
by: Lloyd E. Brownell, Edwin H. Young, 



Download Link
Part1


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Part2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  

Enjoy
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: See More: Need book

----------


## nwingwon

Dear Alis

  	 Practical Matlab Basics for Engineers (Practical Matlab for Engineers)
by: Misza Kalechman 


Download Link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ttkoh

Hi Brother;

Do you have this book?

Solar Energy By Jeffrey Gordon, International Solar Energy Society

Thank you brothers//

----------


## ttkoh

Hi Brothers;

Any know of any books on Engineered Smoke Control

Thanks

Regards; ttkoh

----------


## ttkoh

Hi Brothers;

So far no response for all my request books... LOL... so how about this one.

The Definitive Guide to Astronomical Algorithms by John Clark Craig 

Regards;

ttkoh

----------


## nipsonuict

> here ....
> 
> part 1
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Part 1 link is not working..

Can anyone plz. give the working link to part 1.
thanks

----------


## vectorhawk

Hi All...

This is a wonderful site for all engineering stuff... Thank you very much to all concerned and involved in this great work.

I am looking for the ASHRAE 2006 - Refrigeration standard. can anyone please help me get it. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] link would be great. thank you in advance. keep up the good work.

----------


## baibur

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ttkoh

HI Brothers;

Anyone know about download this software TAS CFD

Thanks;

ttkoh

----------


## irshad09

can any body post me the link for matt lombard solidworks 2009 bible

----------


## EhU

Analysis, Synthesis, and Design of Chemical Processes[/COLOR][/COLOR] 

by Richard Turton (Author), Richard C. Bailie (Author), Wallace B. Whiting (Author), Joseph A. Shaeiwitz (Author)


Does anyone have this book solution manual?? Waiting for your answers..

----------


## baibur

John F. Harvey, "Theory & Design of Pressure Vessels" 
Van Nostrand Reinhold Company | 1997 | ISBN: 0000 | 336 pages | PDF | 45,2 MB 


Download - ifile.it
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting

----------


## sekar_r24

Can any one upload following books



*Pro/ENGINEER Sheetmetal Design: Release 20:* Steven G. Smith

*Laboratory fume hoods: a user's manual* by G. Thomas Saunders


*Laboratory Design Handbook* by E. Crawley Cooper


*Industrial ventilation design guidebook* by Howard D. Goodfellow, Esko 
T&#228;hti

And good reference books for design of Industrial and Laboratory Hot Air oven

regards.,

sekar.rSee More: Need book

----------


## lserpach

nwingwon,

thanks for this wonderful material. 

obrigado!






> Dear Brothers
> 
> The Aboveground Steel Storage Tank Handbook (Industrial Health & Safety)
> by Brian D. Digrado, Gregory A. Thorp  
> 
> 
> 
>     *  Publisher: Wiley
>     * Number Of Pages: 350
> ...

----------


## mivano

Can someone recommend me a good book about *couplings* ?
Thank you.

----------


## aseptman

Yes these r two very goood books
pl upload

----------


## mivano

> Yes these r two very goood books
> pl upload



you didn't posted any links

----------


## tinku

> Dear Brothers
> 
> Insulation Handbook
> by: Richard T. Bynum Jr. 
> 
> 
> 
> Download Link
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Thanks a lot for the book "Insulation Handbook"

----------


## tinku

Dear all,

Pl. do help by uploading the book "Sulzer Centrifugal Pump Handbook"

Thanks in advance.

----------


## mhrizadi

i need this book urgently please helpme:
Industrial Ventilation: A Manual of Recommended Practice, ACGIH

----------


## aseptman

Yes this manual is very good,
pl upload bro's

----------


## compdid

Thanks you very much

----------


## rdudyanto

> Dear Brothers
> 
> Insulation Handbook
> by: Richard T. Bynum Jr. 
> 
> 
> 
> Download Link
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



tank 4 ur share

----------


## viskzsenior

Does anibody as car park ventilation manual??

----------


## viskzsenior

Need a book



I, does anibody have EN 12101 or BS EN 12101 (all parts)See More: Need book

----------


## Ana Cris

> the first link has a problem. file wont come after pressing the download button. file doesnt come after pressing "Click here to start your download".
> but "Number of downloads" will go up by 1.
> 
> the other 3 links are working fine.
> 
> will the owner kindly repost or sthg?
> 
> thanks in advance!



I have exactly the same problem: can't download the part 1.
Could somebody, please, give a new link for this part?
Thank You So Much!

----------


## ehsanyou

hi
i need manual(operational, part books, service manual)  of these devices:
1. Drawworks: 70d-2 chines
2.caterpillar 3516,3516-b
3.Bomco F-1600 triplex mud pump

in advanced thanks for your cooperation.
E. yousefi

----------


## anudatt

PLZ ..can anybody help me find Modern engine technology by Richard Van Basshuysen

----------


## viskzsenior

Does anyone have DIN 1946-6??

Need book:
Industrial Ventilation: A Manual of Recommended Practice

Can anibody help me??

----------


## viskzsenior

The Solution Manual For Advance Dyamics by Donald T Green Wood is no longer avaiable. Can you send send me the link to download it?

----------


## newjunki

all man, i want to have some help.

who have book about rewinding stator winding in motor

please upload or suggest to me

thank you very much

----------


## inconel

Dear Friends,

Please share the following books.

Welding Metallurgy Training Modules:- (Devised by The Welding Institute of Canada) Published in the UK by Abington Publishing.  

Metals and How To Weld Them :-  Lincoln Arc Foundation

Thanks in advance

Regards

----------


## newjunki

who have the book about  Electric Motor and Generator Repair please upload

thanks

----------


## femdyn

link die
please post 
Multi-Body Dynamics: Monitoring and Simulation Techniques III
thank you very much

----------


## geophysicien1

any bodu have book for seismic migration

----------


## asim

"Chemistry of Coal Utilization by H. H. Lowry" if any one have this book please share the download link

Thanks

----------


## mk.chy12

Dear Someone,



Please upload Thermal Insulation Handbook by J F Malloy...See More: Need book

----------


## tumuz

" Guide for the Economic Design of Circular Metal Silos" book needed. Help me please.

----------


## viskzsenior

Does anyone have iiar ammonia refrigeration piping handbook?

Please share it for viskzsenior@gmail.com
Thanks

----------

